# No love for Secteur? I love my new 2011 Comp!



## RJP Diver

Tarmac, Roubaix and Allez are the models I see mentioned most often here. Starting to think there's no love for the Secteur line!

 

Picked up a 2011 Secteur Comp back in August right when they came out. Got red, because it's much faster than the black version. Seen here at Barnegat Lighthouse on northern tip of Long Beach Island (NJ) on it's inaugural ride. I've since added the 105 pedals.










Now that I've got about 700mi on the bike I've gotta say I'm really very happy with my purchase. I also looked at Cannodale Synapse and Trek 2.1/2.3 at the same price point. Rode a Roubaix as well, and tried to justify the extra $800-$1,000 for a similarly equipped model but just couldn't feel the difference.

Most of my riding is in the rolling hills of Somerset County NJ, with some additional riding down the shore. Typical ride is in the 25-40mi range, though I recently did a 66mi ride. 

I find the Secteur to be very comfortable on these rides. Perhaps it's placebo effect - or I'd not notice a difference on any other bike - but the carbon seat stays and Zertz inserts seem to do a pretty good job cutting road vibration. 

Bought the Secteur as my first venture back into fairly serious recreational cycling after a 25yr or so hiatus, and have to say that the fact that I really like the bike is a big part of what gets me out on the road, even on cold rides like this morning's 6:30am jaunt at 36degrees! Hope to ride through the winter as much as possible, and bought a trainer for when the temp and/or precipitation get to be too much. 

My goal for next year is to work my way up to doing the 78mi ride from my house in Somerset County down to our house on Long Beach Island, if only because that was the ride that my high school cycling buddy and I were always threatening to do 30yrs ago, but never got around to.

Who else is riding a Secteur? Come out of the closet - we have nothing to apologize for in the face of our Tarmac and Roubaix riding bretheren!

:aureola:


----------



## tommyturbo

While I do ride an S-Works Tarmac SL2 and a singlespeed Langster, I did rent a Secteur last July in Maui. I rode it around for five days including twice up and down Haleakala. The Secteur is a nice riding bike. I'm a Campy rider, but the Shimano 105 worked OK. The Secteur felt a little heavier than I would have expected, but I think the wheels were pretty heavy. The bike was very stable descending.

You don't have to spend a ton to get a nice bike, and I would recommend the Secteur to anyone.


----------



## mulveyr

I picked up the 2010 Secteur Triple last week at my LBS for the Black Friday price of $480. WooHoo! At that price, I'm considering getting an SRAM Apex gruppo off of Ebay for another $400 or so and then just swapping everything out.

Anyhow, the weather here has been awful, but I have been getting some riding in. I'm pleased with the Secteur so far. Hopefully we'll have a good January thaw so I can get some more miles on it.


----------



## Ninja10

I went in to my LBS to pick up a 2011 Secteur comp and ending up walking out the store with a 2011 Roubaix Apex instead because I got a really good deal on it.


----------



## Aurorabucky

I just had a beloved 2010 Secteur Elite Triple stolen from a previously 0 crime guarded bike rack at my workplace (and they bypassed the unlocked Dura-Ace Litespeed next to me...yeah we idiots trusted each other THAT much).

In the 6 months and 1500 miles I had it (30 yrs, 175lbs), I found it to be a responsive athletic insturment. It commuted well, actually time-trialed well because of the excellent climbing ability, but especially let me eat long sets of miles with lots of gain and still be able to hit the jets at the end. Sometimes I found it almost TOO stable at speed, but more often than not this was a stress-reducer over long rides and while going down extended declines. The 105 triple was a bit cumbersome up front, but fluidly moved through cogs and let me dial in my 100rpm just right. 

It also dropped a LOT of Roubaixs and Tarmacs during group rides....not that it matters (but not my buddy's Softride.....hard to drop that guy doing anything).

Unless a miracle happens and I get my bike back, I'm looking at a 2011 Secteur Comp with my insurance payment. I'd consider a Roubaix, except that between the SRAM and Shimano shifting systems, I really prefer the Shimano, and in particular the 105 as I can replace parts with Ultegra and Dura Ace as they wear out. Not really able to pay the extra for a Roubaix so equipped. Lots of diverse opinions on that.


----------



## NJBiker72

I have a Secteur Sport. Seems like a great bike but I do not have a Tom to compare it to. Recently upgraded the tires and it seems much faster but much less stable. Or it could just be me.


----------



## SilverStar07

I picked up a Secteur Elite Apex over memorial week end and absolutely love it. This is my first true road bike so I don't have a lot to compare it to. I haven't been able to ride a road bike before because of back pain with this new geometry I have had no issues. I did a 40 mile ride a week after I got it and the only thing that hurt was my poor out of shape legs. I am looking forward to many more miles.

SS-


----------



## winphoto1

Bought an '11 Secteur as my first road bike and I love it! But, it is my first road bike and nothing to compare it too. Always been solid on a ride. I'm very happy with it. Not sure if it's worth ever getting a carbon frame (Roubaix) from reading some of the problems people seem to have with carbon.

I'm not sure why the Secteur doesn't get more love. Seems to be Specialized's unknown bike for some reason.


----------



## RedAggie03

I am highly considering buying the 2011 Specialized Secteur Elite Apex very soon. I don't want to spring the cash for the Roubaix level bikes...I like it because it is setup with a taller head and a more upright riding position (thus more comfortable). I'm not a racer and would rather be comfortable at this point and get the enjoyment out of riding. I also have nerve issues in my right hand, so I hope that keeping pressure off my hands as much as possiable will help. 

Before I buy though, what bikes are in direct competition with the 2011 Specialized Secteur Elite Apex? Should I look at anything else?


----------



## NJBiker72

RedAggie03 said:


> I am highly considering buying the 2011 Specialized Secteur Elite Apex very soon. I don't want to spring the cash for the Roubaix level bikes...I like it because it is setup with a taller head and a more upright riding position (thus more comfortable). I'm not a racer and would rather be comfortable at this point and get the enjoyment out of riding. I also have nerve issues in my right hand, so I hope that keeping pressure off my hands as much as possiable will help.
> 
> Before I buy though, what bikes are in direct competition with the 2011 Specialized Secteur Elite Apex? Should I look at anything else?


The Giant Defy line is most comparable IMO. If the LBS had them I might have gone that route. I think Giant gives more bang for the buck than anyone. But the Secteur is great. 

Felt and Jamis have similar too. I think Jamis is the Endura line.


----------



## rsschmidt

You should check out the 2011 Allez Comp with Apex. Geometry is exactly the same as a tarmac, so it is more of an aggressive/faster type of ride. It's an AWESOME bike!!!


----------



## RJP Diver

rsschmidt said:


> You should check out the 2011 Allez Comp with Apex. Geometry is exactly the same as a tarmac, so it is more of an aggressive/faster type of ride. It's an AWESOME bike!!!


Hmmm... did you read the post to which you were replying?

:aureola:


----------



## RJP Diver

RedAggie03 said:


> Before I buy though, what bikes are in direct competition with the 2011 Specialized Secteur Elite Apex? Should I look at anything else?


Cannondale Synapse is another good option.


----------



## Special Eyes

I'm considering recommending the Secteur to my friend. I can't see great differences between it and the Allez, which I see has the zertz in the fork. Even on the Spec site it's hard to tell.


----------



## NJBiker72

Special Eyes said:


> I'm considering recommending the Secteur to my friend. I can't see great differences between it and the Allez, which I see has the zertz in the fork. Even on the Spec site it's hard to tell.


The Secteur has Zertz in all but the base model. The Secteur is more upright. More comfortable and suitable to less ideal surfaces. The Allez is a base race bike. The Secteur is a base plush bike. 

Basically the Secteur is an alloy version of the Roubaix and the Allez is alloy version of the Tarmac.


----------



## hontors

I have a 2010 Sectuer Elite Compact. About 2k miles on it. I love it, very comfortable. I rode the Pan Mass Challenge with it last year, 192 miles. Doing the same again this year.


----------



## trek7100

I bought a Secteur Elite Compact last month. I'm extremely happy with it. The Secteur fits me better than a woman's bike. I added some pink accents. I'm ordering some pink tires for her. 
View attachment 236283


View attachment 236284


----------



## jrjny

I bought the Secteur apex elite 61cm end of march and I've been having a blast - prob about 2000 miles so far. 

One thing I'd say - and this could be my fault, the SRAM Apex shifting has turned to crap. I've fallen several times and the bike got banged pretty hard and I definitely need either a tune up or some new parts. Was hoping it'd be more durable but still works nonetheless just have to use different gears till I bring to the LBS.


----------



## HL23

Wow, nice and pink.


----------



## NJBiker72

jrjny said:


> I bought the Secteur apex elite 61cm end of march and I've been having a blast - prob about 2000 miles so far.
> 
> One thing I'd say - and this could be my fault, the SRAM Apex shifting has turned to crap. I've fallen several times and the bike got banged pretty hard and I definitely need either a tune up or some new parts. Was hoping it'd be more durable but still works nonetheless just have to use different gears till I bring to the LBS.


I crashed mine twice. Severely. Bike has 3 little scratches. Tough as nails. 

I just got a new bike so I will be "curious" though to see how that affects it's resale.


----------



## taralon

I reentered road riding with a Secteur Elite Apex. Mainly because of the geometry and I wanted that Apex setup, but couldn't see buying a Roubaix. I'm very pleased with the bike though IMHO the stock brake pads were useless. I've got a little over 2000 miles on it now, and outside of replacing the stock pads with koolstops and replacing the stock tires because they lost an argument with a broken beer bottle it has been a wonderful ride. The apex group works very well for me in and around Denver and the front range, though I've not gone on any big climbs as I'm still working the legs back up to strength.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer

I seriously looked at a Secteur Comp Apex. It was what I had in mind...aluminum with some road dampening technology and 25c tires. Nobody had them in stock so I couldn't test ride one and they were stuck on the sticker....no negotiating. Went to two bike stores and they kept trying to up sell me to a Roubaix, I ended up going with steel but the Secteur is a very nice bike. I'm thrilled with what I got but would have been just as thrilled with the Secteur. 
Happy riding!!


----------



## fenderf4i

I just ordered a 2012 Secteur Comp Apex Compact as my first road bike. Can't wait!


----------



## RJP Diver

fenderf4i said:


> I just ordered a 2012 Secteur Comp Apex Compact as my first road bike. Can't wait!


Which color? Pics when you get it!


----------



## NJBiker72

Congrats. Very nice first road bike. I really got started with a Secteur Sport. Budget at the time but I think the comp is a great way to go. Can't beat the Apex group for the $.


----------



## tednugent

RJP Diver said:


> Tarmac, Roubaix and Allez are the models I see mentioned most often here. Starting to think there's no love for the Secteur line!


THere is no love, since the Secteur name isn't established like the Tarmac/Allez & Roubaix.

Got a 2010 Elite Compact 54cm frame.

The only thing I did is replace the puncture prone tires with Bontrager Race All-Weather Hardcase.

It will be modded over the winter....


----------



## fenderf4i

RJP Diver said:


> Which color? Pics when you get it!


In Canada, we have only the one choice of silver/white for the Comp Apex. It seems that the selection of Specialized bikes is more limited up here. 

I'll be picking it up in January, so a bit of a wait yet!


----------



## Rob

fenderf4i said:


> In Canada, we have only the one choice of silver/white for the Comp Apex. It seems that the selection of Specialized bikes is more limited up here.
> 
> I'll be picking it up in January, so a bit of a wait yet!


And given your location, I hope it's not too many more months after that before you can ride it - outside, that is.


----------



## fenderf4i

Rob said:


> And given your location, I hope it's not too many more months after that before you can ride it - outside, that is.


Yeah, but the good news is I have a Kinetic Road Machine all ready to go!


----------



## RJP Diver

Rob said:


> And given your location, I hope it's not too many more months after that before you can ride it - outside, that is.


Does Canada have a law against cycling in the winter?


----------



## fenderf4i

RJP Diver said:


> Does Canada have a law against cycling in the winter?


-40 weather pretty much speaks for itself lol.


----------



## RJP Diver

fenderf4i said:


> -40 weather pretty much speaks for itself lol.


Please see Rule #5 and Rule #9...

The Rules

:thumbsup:


----------



## Natedogz

jrjny said:


> I bought the Secteur apex elite 61cm end of march and I've been having a blast - prob about 2000 miles so far.
> 
> One thing I'd say - and this could be my fault, the SRAM Apex shifting has turned to crap. I've fallen several times and the bike got banged pretty hard and I definitely need either a tune up or some new parts. Was hoping it'd be more durable but still works nonetheless just have to use different gears till I bring to the LBS.


You may have bent the derailleur, it can be straightened if it's not to bent. A few quick gear adjustments are prolly in order too. :thumbsup:

Loving my new 2011 Secteur Elite Compact! All de-stickered in the black/white color scheme it looks even better than on thier website and rides great too! :thumbsup:

Before I removed the wheels stickers and a few others.


----------



## boricat

*My Secteur*

After a 15 year break I decided to ride again. I Bought a used Trek 1000 and put 700 miles on it from May to August, longest ride being 55 miles. It was a great bike and probably all I needed. I wanted to ride longer distances and Roubaix was my weapon of choice until i came across a closeout Secteur Comp Compact. My LBS price matched and I picked it up Aug 4th, put 80 miles to get used to it (loved it!)

Hernia surgery on Aug 8th sidelined me for a week and with Dr. approval got back on the bike. I healed well and Aug 31 completed my 1st century ride (105.5 miles), I learned a few things but thats another post. 

Today the bike has a shade over 600 miles on it and only one trip back to the shop for a shifter adjustment. Below is the bike in touring form If since added another cage and looking forward to more riding before NY winter and Lake effect kicks in


----------



## RJP Diver

boricat said:


> Roubaix was my weapon of choice until i came across a closeout Secteur Comp Compact. My LBS price matched and I picked it up Aug 4th, put 80 miles to get used to it (loved it!)


Nice looking ride - though I am a bit biased.

:thumbsup:

What's the red thing on the seat stay?


----------



## boricat

*What's the red thing on the seat stay?*

LBS added that before i picked up the bike
Blinky light encased in silicone !
Wraps around the seat stay (no scratching)

AND.... Its obnoxious when it blinks (love it!!)


----------



## Liquoricepontoon

I really fancy a Secteur Comp as a comfy backup to my Tarmac and to use for winter commutes. But am I right in thinking that the 2012 model has the heavier A1 aluminium frame compared to the E5 on the 2011 model? Have they really downgraded the frame or am I getting confused?


----------



## did291

My Secteur elite 2010 from canada .change the wheels, break pad, change the bb( it started to go), got a Romin seat, change chain, as soone as the cable are gone will upgrade them with handlebar tape.When i change stuff, i allways go with what is the best. Was thinking of going roubaix Expert this year, but too expensif, i need to get better first.I am 5'7 190lbs and need lose some pound and get better training, I just got myself a PT wheel and lots of reading on power training and nutrition. Winter is a good time here to plan good training. summer is great to ride for fun. It is a strugle to to strict training in the summer.


----------



## dorset darren

i have the sram elite and the new elite tiagra 2012 which i rate so highly i have fully stripped it and rebuilt with 105 . i buy and sell bikes quite a bit and have ridden a fair few but this 2012 elite is a keeper! i will post some pics when complete


----------



## adversary

I got some love for the Secteur. In fact, I would love to have one..


----------



## NJBiker72

adversary said:


> I got some love for the Secteur. In fact, I would love to have one..


If you are ever up in NJ and want a 56 cm I would be happy to help. Using it as a winter bike this year but would rather get slightly more rugged for that.


----------



## mpre53

Liquoricepontoon said:


> I really fancy a Secteur Comp as a comfy backup to my Tarmac and to use for winter commutes. But am I right in thinking that the 2012 model has the heavier A1 aluminium frame compared to the E5 on the 2011 model? Have they really downgraded the frame or am I getting confused?


According to the Specialized website, all 2012 Secteurs have the A1 frame--you can't get the E5 any more.


----------



## adversary

Cool. what year & model. I don't travel to NJ, but have friends who do and wouldn't mind bringing it back for me.


----------



## NJBiker72

adversary said:


> Cool. what year & model. I don't travel to NJ, but have friends who do and wouldn't mind bringing it back for me.


2010 Secteur Sport. Almost base. Sora shifters. Some modifications. I crashed twice but I cushioned the bikes fall both times. Not sure if I will sell or use as a winter bike, testing it out this winter for that. But if interested I could send a pic. It's a great bike for that level and its honestly ridden better this winter than I ever remember it riding (shifting wise - not a big fan of Sora).


----------



## adversary

Will be interested to see how the winter training goes. I don't get to Jersey, but living in Myrtle Beach - half the population here make frequent trips. Not a problem if you decide to sell.


----------



## tipstall

mpre53 said:


> According to the Specialized website, all 2012 Secteurs have the A1 frame--you can't get the E5 any more.


Really, I was considering this bike but that could be a deal breaker.


----------



## Stumpy2011

mpre53 said:


> According to the Specialized website, all 2012 Secteurs have the A1 frame--you can't get the E5 any more.


What's the actual weight difference ?


----------



## DJake80

Just ordered my first road bike: A 2011 Secteur Sport Triple for an amazing deal I couldn't pass up! I was originally going to spend a few hundred bucks on a cheap used bike, but then found the right deal (and a helluva salesman lol) and placed the order Saturday! A friend of mine in Chicago (I moved to Arizona 2 years ago) was looking for his first road bike too, and after telling him about my deal, he got a local shop to price match and ordered one too! Hope I love it as much as you guys do!


----------



## norcal

i just picked up a 2011 Secteur Sport Compact and loving it so far. Quite an upgrade in ride quality from my 15 year old Allez A1 with aluminum fork!


----------



## ArcticCat500

I've been looking at the Secteur, I was going Roubaix but just dont think I can swing it.


----------



## skeeterfood

I bought a 2012 Secteur Comp SRAM Compact in December. I've ridden it a few times, but I need to get the LBS to fix some shifting issues before I can really rate it. 

I'm going to start putting some miles on it as it warms up a bit here in Iowa training for RAGBRAI. This will be my first time.


----------



## did291

I have check my secteur elite 2010 weight, with every thing on it, garmin, powertap williams wheels, and look pedal, no bottle.
Result 19.9 lbs, I am supprise, i was expecting more. Going Carbon would easely give me a 16 lbs bike, but since i need to loose at lease10 lbs , i am keeping my secteur.
To keep the bike from riding too hard,(Quebec road are in bad shape because of winter/ spring transition), i kept the 25 tire, but use lower psi , around 105 insted of 120.
Thinking of going from gatorskin to 4000s. to improved the ride, but i like the gatorskin, better then the specialized that came with the bike. i did try vitoria,ride was heaven, but those tire did not last


----------



## Biker1960

I bought a Secteur Elite Apex last August. My first road bike. It has 2 chainrings. Does this mean that it is a compact??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## did291

Biker1960 said:


> I bought a Secteur Elite Apex last August. My first road bike. It has 2 chainrings. Does this mean that it is a compact??
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Good chance it is, just check the crank, one, the big one, should say 50 and the small should say 34.

Have fun with the bike, i am.


----------



## Biker1960

did291 said:


> Good chance it is, just check the crank, one, the big one, should say 50 and the small should say 34.
> 
> Have fun with the bike, i am.


Thanks for the info. It is 50 34. I love the bike as it is my first road bike. Very comfortable over long rides.


----------



## SilverStar07

here is an updated pic of my Secteur, still love this bike. I have added custom wheels and some other misc. goodies. Enjoy.

SS-


----------



## ArcticCat500

I really dig the red accents on her, mine is solely black and white.


----------



## SilverStar07

ArcticCat500 said:


> I really dig the red accents on her, mine is solely black and white.


Thanks, it's not the original color scheme I wanted but I am happy with how it is starting to look. I've got some more ideas for changing the look as well as upgrading some of the parts. I would like to change to black bar tape but that would mean changing the saddle as well, which I was already planning on doing. But to keep the contrasting theme going I would switch the Handle Bar to white as well as the seat post. But I would like to swap out the Crankset first as that is performance vs cosmetic. Ugh will it ever end... 

SS-


----------



## NJBiker72

You know I would keep black. White looks cool for the first few rides. Tough to keep looking good. 

Plus the Secteur has a great saddle imo. I thought about putting it on my tarmac when i upgraded.


----------



## ArcticCat500

2011, I like the white stem, most Ive seen have black.
heres the 2010 leftover I scored, Shim 105 group, Im very happy.


----------



## SilverStar07

NJBiker72 said:


> You know I would keep black. White looks cool for the first few rides. Tough to keep looking good.
> 
> Plus the Secteur has a great saddle imo. I thought about putting it on my tarmac when i upgraded.


That's why I want to switch to black bar tape and a black saddle I also want to give the Specialized Romin a try as I tend to like that shape a lot, my MT. bike has a similar shaped saddle. As it is, I have no complaints about the OEM saddle, I would go as far to say it is the best OEM saddle I have ever had.


----------



## SilverStar07

ArcticCat500 said:


> 2011, I like the white stem, most Ive seen have black.
> heres the 2010 leftover I scored, Shim 105 group, Im very happy.


Looks good ArcticCat :thumbsup: kinda like a clean slate. Something like that you can leave it as is for that classy look or add colored bits for some contrasting color. Mine already had the red accent in the paint so I stuck with it. The color frame I wanted but they didn't have at the shop was the 2 tone grey and then do green anodized parts.

The 2011's do come with black stems but when they were doing the initial fitting of the bike they swapped in a shorter stem and only had white. At first I wasn't sure if I liked it but now it is growing on me.

SS-


----------



## ArcticCat500

SilverStar07, hers a pic of the very first road bike I test rode, this color you liked? I liked it, I then jumped on a Tarmac, then the Roubaix, fell in love with the Roubaix but just couldnt swing it.


----------



## SilverStar07

ArcticCat500 said:


> SilverStar07, hers a pic of the very first road bike I test rode, this color you liked? I liked it, I then jumped on a Tarmac, then the Roubaix, fell in love with the Roubaix but just couldnt swing it.


No the 2011 "other" color was a light grey frame with dark grey accents with a matte finish. There is a picture of 1 earlier in this thread. I didn't want to ride a Roubaix for fear of wanting 1. In all honesty I wasn't to concerned with frame material, although I would rather have a good Aluminum Frame vs a low end Carbon Frame, I was more concerned with the component level. Here is the stock photo of the "other" color...

SS-


----------



## 9uva3

Great thread. I'm up in the air between a closeout 2011 Secteur Comp and a closeout 2011 Roubaix Comp. They're both red/white with full 105. I like the extra smoothness and slightly lighter weight of the Roubaix, and it has the nicer Fulcrum 6 wheels, but I probably won't end up spending the extra $700 on it, especially since I'll be using the bike for both commuting and recreational riding. I'll decide soon and post a pic when I do. Incidentally, though, I hate the stock saddle on the Secteur, even just for the 30-minute test ride. I'll probably swap either saddle to either an Avatar Expert or a Toupé, both of which I've ridden before and prefer.


----------



## adversary

I was lusting over the Secteur last fall winter, and felt they were out of my reach. I wound up finding a December deal on an overstock 2010 Roubaix Comp, so went with that. I would have been happy with the Secteur, but I am absolutely loving my ride. Just gotta figure out what I want to trick out the carbon color scheme with. Want to add some contrast, but not sure best way.


----------



## bung

I had every intention of buying a 2012 Secteur when I went to the shop but they offered me a 2011 Roubaix Apex for the same price so I had to jump on that deal. But honestly I couldn't feel much of a difference in ride between the Secteur and Roubaix. 

The salesman at the shop told me that the Zertz do have a great deal of impact on the ride quality. They were told by the Specialized rep to remove the Zertz to be able to compare the ride quality with and without them.


----------



## bspecmr2

I come to this thread with an intention to purchase a Secteur for myself. I am a '04 Rockhopper rider with Specialized Fat Boy tires for road use. I just completed my first 50 mile ride successfully. My longest previous ride had been 38 miles. I realize that I like riding on the road a lot more than riding on trails (and prefer to hike trails on foot instead of using my Rockhopper) so I started a search for a comfortable riding endurance style road bike.

I went out to the LBS and test rode 3 bikes earlier today. Started with a cyclocross bike (the Specialized Tricross) since I was curious about what the platform had to offer. It handled very similarly to my Rockhopper with street tires and locked out front fork. Due to the similar handling I felt no desire to replicate that on my next bike and have since disregarded this as a viable option.

Then the sales associate put me on a well spec'ed 2012 Allez. I found the riding position to be too aggressive for my riding style. It felt quick and agile, but the frame geometry does not seem to work well with my current physical limitations (6 ft tall, weighing in at 274lbs, down from 305lbs, with a longer torso and relatively shorter legs - 33in inseam). That being said, I am not looking to do any competitive trials or racing on the bike, so the Allez, while being a great bike does not seem to serve my purpose well. I will be focusing more on cardio exercising while climbing all the local hills as well as going out on longer day rides of 50+ miles.

Lastly I hopped on a 58cm Secteur Sport Compact and took it for a ride. The geometry of the Secteur feels really comfortable to me, coming from a fairly upright riding position on the Rockhopper. I am very seriously considering the purchase of the slightly higher spec'ed Secteur Comp Apex Compact. Offered at $1499 at the LBS it is a bit higher than I anticipated to spend on my first real road bike in about 15 years. It fits me well and I do prefer to get a better set of components from the get-go, instead of upgrading a year down the road. This raises the question on whether the SRAM Apex components are worth the premium out of the box, vs. upgrading later. The cassette on the Comp Apex Compact also seems a bit better suited for me at 11-32t, versus the top model Comp Compact at 11-28t. 

Since I would like to do a bit of comparative shopping (just like most people do with car purchases), what are comparable models from the other big brands? The answer may best serve if addressing geometry, comparable component group and similar price tag.

A short amount of research led me to these models: Trek 2.1 Apex, Giant Defy, Fuji Newest 1.0, Fuji Gran Fondo and Cannondale Synapse. I have not had time to compare exact component groups yet or look for other comparable models from various brands. 

Your input on any of the above listed, or suggestions of other models would be highly appreciated as I further continue my research.

I am biased towards Specialized products as I have had good experience in the past, but I would like to take into consideration other competitive products regardless of that fact.

Thank you.


----------



## NJBiker72

I started with the secteur sport. Great bike but replaced it with a tarmac. 

Part was due to realizing I wanted a more aggressive geo. Part was because I hated the Sora group on the sport. If you can swing the apex. Do it. 

That said. The synapse, defy, jams endura and felt bikes are all worth checking out. 

Fwiw I have kept my Secteur and put bigger tires as a more versatile bike. They really do ride great.


----------



## PJ352

This is a perfect example of a post that helps us help you. It provides some background info/ cycling experiences, future intended uses and goals and feedback on what you're ridden thus far. FWIW, as much as I like Spec bikes, I think you're wise to try other brands/ models in the Secteur's market segment. You may well come back to the Secteur, but at least then you'll know why.

That said, I'll offer a couple of observations/ opinions re: the Secteur Comp Apex. While it's a perfectly fine performing bike and is spec'd well, I suggest riding the Secteur Elite Compact. It shares the same frameset, but is equipped with Shimano's new Tiagra 10 speed groupset which is modeled after their previous (5600) 105 group - and it's priced a little lower. It also uses Shimano's Hollowtech (external bearing) BB which is a generation ahead of SRAM's Powerspline, which is essentially a variation of Octalink.

Which group you prefer will likely come down to shifting preferences, but since you're looking to test the waters of other make/ model bikes, I think the same logic would hold true for groupsets. 

As far as other makes/ models of bikes that might be worth a ride, I think you've got most covered, but I agree with NJBiker's additions. Jamis also offers a steel bike (Quest) that's around your price range and (I think) would meet your current and future needs.


----------



## tednugent

bspecmr2 said:


> I come to this thread with an intention to purchase a Secteur for myself. I am a '04 Rockhopper rider with Specialized Fat Boy tires for road use. .....


As a fellow rockhopper owner....but I do like biking up trails instead of walking....

Competitors (off the top of my head)
Cannondale = Synapse
Trek = ... well iirc, they don't have a direct competitor.... when I was out road bike shopping, my LBS (also sells trek) said their geometry was in between the Allez & Secture, so, take a look at the 1 & 2 series
Giant = Defy
Felt = Z-series

Though, on my 2010 Secteur Elite... along with new wheels, had a SRAM PG1070 11-32T cassette with a Shimano M776 XT Shadow Rear Derailleur installed... to mimic a SRAM Apex 11-32T configuration.... (the RD & Cassette is about $200 in parts, plus you need a new chain..., so take that in consideration if you want to go 32T... might as well out get it out of the box)


----------



## bspecmr2

Thanks for the input!

I found a slightly used 2011 Secteur Comp Compact with the full Shimano 105 group (brakes, levers, bb, the works) in a 11-28 rear configuration and just went for it. The price seemed just too good to pass up. The tires are just barely starting to show signs of wear and there isn't a single blemish anywhere on the bike.

Extras that came with it include: Look Keo Classic clipless pedals, Serfas front and rear lights, 2 Specialized Rib Cage Pro bottle holders, 2 Specialized inner tubes, a new Specialized Echelon helmet and a Bell F20 bike computer.

Oh, and it is sporting the red/white color scheme. I can't wait to climb Torrey Pines on it.


----------



## PJ352

bspecmr2 said:


> Thanks for the input!
> 
> I found a slightly used 2011 Secteur Comp Compact with the full Shimano 105 group (brakes, levers, bb, the works) in a 11-28 rear configuration and just went for it. The price seemed just too good to pass up. The tires are just barely starting to show signs of wear and there isn't a single blemish anywhere on the bike.
> 
> Extras that came with it include: Look Keo Classic clipless pedals, Serfas front and rear lights, 2 Specialized Rib Cage Pro bottle holders, 2 Specialized inner tubes, a new Specialized Echelon helmet and a Bell F20 bike computer.
> 
> Oh, and it is sporting the red/white color scheme. I can't wait to climb Torrey Pines on it.


_Nice_.. congrats!

Post pics when you get a chance....


----------



## SilverStar07

Congrats!

Sounds like a nice little package... and defiantly post some pics.

SS-


----------



## pauljdav

SilverStar07 said:


> here is an updated pic of my Secteur, still love this bike. I have added custom wheels and some other misc. goodies. Enjoy.
> 
> SS-


I just bought this same bike. So far only 60 miles on it and I love it!!
Same color as yours as well!!. Bike shop had a great sale on the 2011's! 

I found it way smoother than the trek 2.1 I almost bought and it was almost $300.00 less!


----------



## RJP Diver

pauljdav said:


> I just bought this same bike. So far only 60 miles on it and I love it!!
> Same color as yours as well!!. Bike shop had a great sale on the 2011's!
> 
> I found it way smoother than the trek 2.1 I almost bought and it was almost $300.00 less!


Most of that difference probably due to 25 tires on the Secteur vs the 23s on the Trek... but $300 less is nice too!

:thumbsup:


----------



## SilverStar07

pauljdav said:


> I just bought this same bike. So far only 60 miles on it and I love it!!
> Same color as yours as well!!. Bike shop had a great sale on the 2011's!
> 
> I found it way smoother than the trek 2.1 I almost bought and it was almost $300.00 less!


Congrats:thumbsup:, still love riding mine. in fact I haven't touched my Mt. Bike at all this year. 

SS-


----------



## bspecmr2

So I've had my 2011 Secteur Comp Compact for about 1.5 months and I've put 220 miles on it.
Upon recommendation from a good friend, I went and got a proper bike fit from one of the most well known bike fitters in this area. The fit resulted in changing the stem to a shorter more upright one, changing out the original saddle to a more comfortable one and adding pedal extenders to the Look pedals that came on the bike to align my legs/knees properly with the bike.

It rides very well and I am very happy with it. I reserved the same bike for my roommate's dad and he's test riding it in two days. I hope he likes it as much as I like mine.


----------



## bspecmr2

This is it. I am hooked.


----------



## Lije Baley

Well, it looks like plenty of "love" for the Secteur over the past couple of years. I probably would have been among the new owners praising their rides but for my LBS having an unsold '08 Roubaix Comp (compact) on the floor. They asked a lot less than the original MSRP of course, and I thought it a great deal. Since Memorial Day I've ridden almost 700 incredibly pleasurable miles on it. The Secteur/Roubaix geometry is so comfortable for a forty mile ride, I've got to try a Century this fall.


----------



## Sean.B

Great looking bikes.


----------



## redstarcap

Just got mine 2nd hand..
2011 Secteur comp 105
very nice bike, nice value as well!!


----------



## Icetech

I just went and bought a 2012 a hour ago, lower end model, but for my riding i dont need more.. BTW.. i saw earlier in the thread someone saying the base model doesn't have carbon forks, i think they changed that.. mine has them

BTW.. great time to get deals. i paid $740 for it before tax. with emergency kit+tax i walked for just under $850, am very happy so far but only rode it a little to try the fit. I should get in 10 miles tomorrow i hope


----------



## Icetech

Just went for my first ride on it.. 10.3 miles round trip at 16.0mph average.. i know thats not much to some.. but by the end my legs hurt, been trying to build up all year but its taking forever

Don't know if i LOVE the bike, but i will say that it does ride good. But now in my head i will always be wondering if i should have gotten an allez, or what a higher spec of the specteur would have gotten me as far as ride quality..

P.S. it is soooo nice to finally go over 8 miles without shooting back pain.. my last bike way 8cm too big and hurt bad


----------



## NJBiker72

Icetech said:


> Just went for my first ride on it.. 10.3 miles round trip at 16.0mph average.. i know thats not much to some.. but by the end my legs hurt, been trying to build up all year but its taking forever
> 
> Don't know if i LOVE the bike, but i will say that it does ride good. But now in my head i will always be wondering if i should have gotten an allez, or what a higher spec of the specteur would have gotten me as far as ride quality..
> 
> P.S. it is soooo nice to finally go over 8 miles without shooting back pain.. my last bike way 8cm too big and hurt bad


Everyone is different but if you are having back pains, a Secteur is probably a better bet than an Allez which is much more aggressive. If you want a smoother ride still, you can get 28 mm tires on a Secteur. 

And if you get to the point where you want a really aggressive higher end bike, the Secteur makes a nice second bike with a little more versatility. I kept mine and put 28's on it. It's a rain/winter/gravel bike or just a bike when the first one may need to go the shop.


----------



## Icetech

naw.. the back pain has gone away since i got the specteur  My old bike was a 64cm and i actually ride 56.. but had no idea it was that far off, just knew it was HUGE. So i would be more bent over and my wrists/lower back would be killin me after 30 mins or so. No problem now

The only issue i would even have with my specteur is it could use better brakes, but i got what i paid for maybe a nice winter upgrade project


----------



## NJBiker72

That's a huge difference. 

I do agree that the brakes are now my least favorite part to the cheap Secteur. 

Used to dislike the shifts but got used to them.


----------



## PJ352

Icetech said:


> The only issue i would even have with my specteur is it could use better brakes, but i got what i paid for maybe a nice winter upgrade project


Dual pivot brakes all work pretty much the same. The difference is in the pads. Replace yours with KoolStop Salmons and you'll feel the difference.

Amazon.com: Kool-Stop Shimano Dura-Ace/Ultegra Road Bicycle Brake Pad Inserts - Pair: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Porschefan

PJ352 said:


> Dual pivot brakes all work pretty much the same. The difference is in the pads. Replace yours with KoolStop Salmons and you'll feel the difference.
> 
> Amazon.com: Kool-Stop Shimano Dura-Ace/Ultegra Road Bicycle Brake Pad Inserts - Pair: Sports & Outdoors


PJ, 

This link refers to Ultegra and Dura-Ace. Are they compatible with 105's also?


----------



## PJ352

Porschefan said:


> PJ,
> 
> This link refers to Ultegra and Dura-Ace. I am Are they compatible with 105's also?


Definitely, along with a number of Tektro's and others.

They're available with just pads or pads and holders:
http://www.dotbike.com/p/5993

BTW, I've never dealt with this particular site, so am not promoting them. Just using their webpage for information/ illustration.


----------



## taralon

The Swiss Stop black pads are also a good replacement for the stock pads on the Specialized bikes. The stock pads on my Secteur were much harder than the Swiss Stop black pads. The stock pads don't work badly on the rear, especially since I rarely use the rear brake outside of panic stop situations or on long dowhills to help control speed.


----------



## Porschefan

PJ352 said:


> Definitely, along with a number of Tektro's and others.
> 
> They're available with just pads or pads and holders:
> Kool Stop Shimano Dura Road Brake Pads - RE460 - £20.47 | Dotbike
> 
> BTW, I've never dealt with this particular site, so am not promoting them. Just using their webpage for information/ illustration.


How do you know if you "need" the holders? Also, are these identical front and rear?

Here's a link for the pads + holders at *Amazon.*

Sorry for the semi-hijack. I'll leave quietly now.


----------



## PJ352

Porschefan said:


> How do you know if you "need" the holders? Also, are these identical front and rear?
> 
> Here's a link for the pads + holders at *Amazon.*
> 
> Sorry for the semi-hijack. I'll leave quietly now.


Your bike/ groupset is new enough that you won't need the holders, just the pads. And yes, they're the same, front/ rear. Just buy two pairs shown in the link I posted and you'll be set.


----------



## Icetech

Thanks guys.. gonna order some pads and see how it goes


----------



## bballr4567

Just picked up my new 11 Secteur Sport Compact. It's a 58cm and weighed in at 20 lbs! My friend just picked up a basic Trek 1.1 for the same price and his is almost 3 lbs heavier despite being a 54.

My only issue is with the Tektro 520s not wanting to get the pads evenly angled with the rims. 

Going to get a 105 groupset on it in a few weeks which will make it perfect until something breaks.


----------



## PJ352

bballr4567 said:


> Just picked up my new 11 Secteur Sport Compact. It's a 58cm and weighed in at 20 lbs! My friend just picked up a basic Trek 1.1 for the same price and his is almost 3 lbs heavier despite being a 54.
> 
> *My only issue is with the Tektro 520s not wanting to get the pads evenly angled with the rims. *
> 
> Going to get a 105 groupset on it in a few weeks which will make it perfect until something breaks.


Brake pads aren't supposed to be evenly angled against the rims. They're supposed to toe-in at the front slightly to avoid squealing/ chatter.

My advice is to save your money on that brake 'upgrade'. Instead, get a set of KoolStop salmon pads and you _will _see an improvement in performance.

Amazon.com: Dura Type Road Brake Pads, Kool-Stop, Salmon, Wet: Sports & Outdoors

And... congrats on the new bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## jdgang

Just got my 2012 Secteur Comp last night. Took her for the first ride today. Love it


----------



## framesti

Both Comp and Elite, have rear Zertz?


----------



## jdgang

if you are talking about '12 then yes. For '13 there is no comp only elite/sport for non disc have zertz in the back.


----------



## bballr4567

PJ352 said:


> Brake pads aren't supposed to be evenly angled against the rims. They're supposed to toe-in at the front slightly to avoid squealing/ chatter.
> 
> My advice is to save your money on that brake 'upgrade'. Instead, get a set of KoolStop salmon pads and you _will _see an improvement in performance.
> 
> Amazon.com: Dura Type Road Brake Pads, Kool-Stop, Salmon, Wet: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> And... congrats on the new bike! :thumbsup:


I should of been more specific. The 105 groupset is just the drivetrain minus crankset. Its lightly used but itll be far better than the Sora on the bike. 

As far as the pads, its only one pad per brake but I've already got the salmon's on order. 


Plus, I had no idea that my bike was going to be a matte finish. Absolutely love the look of it.


----------



## Bawlzout

I just picked up '12 Secteur Comp Sport 105 last week. This is my first Road Bike and put 100miles on it this week. Just did my first 50 mile ride today along the lakefront in Chicago. This bike is awesome, it's such a huge upgrade from my MTB. Finally got the Shimano shifting down to where it's second nature. Lol I'd recommend this bike to anyone looking to looking to log some miles for fitness and endurance. Im sure it's not the fastest bike but it's so much fun to ride you don't want to stop and just keep going & going & going. Plus I've recieved numerous compliments from friends, other cyclists, and strangers on the streets. 

First Day I got her









At the lakefront in Evanston Illinois









Tried to get a fancy pic lol









Some of sites I saw today along the bike path (all taken while riding)


----------



## bballr4567

I should of sprung for the Comp model but I would of had to order a 2013 and didn't want disc's to get 105 groupset. Saved the cash and getting it used. Next bike will be the 2013 Roubaix Sport Compact more than likely if I can get one at the end of the year.


----------



## lakkdainen

ANyone have one of the 2013 disc models yet? I'm interested to see if the tire clearance is any larger. From pictures, it looks like it may be the same fork as the Tricross.


----------



## Stephen Saunders

*2011 Secteur Sport*

I bought a 2011 Sectuer Sport in March of this year ('12). I wanted an Allez Elite but my LBS did not have one in my size and I had been out of cycling for over a decade so I was directed to the Secteur Sport which was on sale. At first I was put off by the description of "relaxed geometry" and the 25 cc tires but it was a great deal and the shop said it was a great bike. I figured I was not the mad cranking cyclist I used to be anyway and chose to trust the shop. 

I LOVE this bike! It has been a great way to get back in the saddle and still is plenty quick and fun to ride while being easy on the back. It has given me a chance to regain my old skills and enjoy myself immensely on the way. That being said, now after riding steadily for six months I have a Tarmac on layaway to pick up in a few weeks if not sooner. I will keep the Secteur (and ride it often) and I feel the bikes will compliment each other. I am ready for more speed and nimbleness, but I also like the forgiving nature of the Sectuer and the comfort over the long haul. Its a great road bike that has a lot to offer. I'm fortunate I can afford both. My wife would argue that point, but she doesn't ride so doesn't get it anyway:smilewinkgrin: So, to close, in my opinion, huzzah for the Secteur!


----------



## tednugent

lakkdainen said:


> ANyone have one of the 2013 disc models yet? I'm interested to see if the tire clearance is any larger. From pictures, it looks like it may be the same fork as the Tricross.


Secteur gets the availability of a carbon fiber fork, vs. steel or aluminum forks on the Tricross


----------



## NJBiker72

Stephen Saunders said:


> I bought a 2011 Sectuer Sport in March of this year ('12). I wanted an Allez Elite but my LBS did not have one in my size and I had been out of cycling for over a decade so I was directed to the Secteur Sport which was on sale. At first I was put off by the description of "relaxed geometry" and the 25 cc tires but it was a great deal and the shop said it was a great bike. I figured I was not the mad cranking cyclist I used to be anyway and chose to trust the shop.
> 
> I LOVE this bike! It has been a great way to get back in the saddle and still is plenty quick and fun to ride while being easy on the back. It has given me a chance to regain my old skills and enjoy myself immensely on the way. That being said, now after riding steadily for six months I have a Tarmac on layaway to pick up in a few weeks if not sooner. I will keep the Secteur (and ride it often) and I feel the bikes will compliment each other. I am ready for more speed and nimbleness, but I also like the forgiving nature of the Sectuer and the comfort over the long haul. Its a great road bike that has a lot to offer. I'm fortunate I can afford both. My wife would argue that point, but she doesn't ride so doesn't get it anyway:smilewinkgrin: So, to close, in my opinion, huzzah for the Secteur!



I have both too. Started with the Secteur and upgraded to the Tarmac. I do feel they compliment each other nicely. I put wider tires (28s) on the Secteur and now have it as a winter/rain/gravel/emergency bike. Very smooth. Nice change of pace and fun to mix it up a bit. Wish I had Sram components on it like the Tarmac but not a big deal.


----------



## bballr4567

I've put in over 100 miles since I got mine two weeks ago. Having an issue with the RD but it'll be fixed on the tune up. 

Other than that, its been a great bike. Im 220lbs and the Mavic CXP22 wheels really help and Im glad I sprung for the sport to get the better wheels. They just laugh at the crappy roads we have here.


----------



## Natedogz

Bawlzout said:


> I just picked up '12 Secteur Comp Sport 105 last week. This is my first Road Bike and put 100miles on it this week. Just did my first 50 mile ride today along the lakefront in Chicago. This bike is awesome, it's such a huge upgrade from my MTB. Finally got the Shimano shifting down to where it's second nature. Lol I'd recommend this bike to anyone looking to looking to log some miles for fitness and endurance. Im sure it's not the fastest bike but it's so much fun to ride you don't want to stop and just keep going & going & going. Plus I've recieved numerous compliments from friends, other cyclists, and strangers on the streets.
> 
> First Day I got her
> 
> At the lakefront in Evanston Illinois
> 
> Tried to get a fancy pic lol
> 
> Some of sites I saw today along the bike path (all taken while riding)


Sweet Chicagoland pics (and bike) thanks for the pics! More when you have time please. :thumbsup: Still loving my Secteur, just wish they all had internal cable routing.


----------



## shnipe

2011 Secteur Sport (58cm)


----------



## blairellis

@ the OP, you got the same bike I do. Hope you are enjoying it!


----------



## shnipe

Thursday I did my first Century ever on my Secteur. Great bike. Comfortable all day. Was happy to have the third ring by the end of the day. Phone recorded 82 of the miles before dying. Ill repost when I do it again.


----------



## redstarcap

Just curious, how heavy/light is your secteur?
Mine is 2011 secteur comp with 105 pedals and a pair of blackburn click lights 
weight 9,8kg or 21,7lbs
it's a bit on the heavy side, is it?


----------



## did291

My secteur elite 2010, with williams wheels with conti 4000sx 25 tire, with better quality looking skewer(original bent before the end of the first season), s-work seat post, romin saddle( all to get more comfort, and it work), look pedal and a DA BB when the original started to go. About 19 lbs, I am looking at changing my handle bar for a carbone one this winter(for comfort and getting the handling lighter) and getting better bottle cages. For a while i was thinking going for a Roubaix expert sl4, but my health is not so good anymore( doc is still looking, so may be bad,good or ugly, will see), so my focus change radically.


----------



## lakkdainen

NJBiker72 said:


> I put wider tires (28s) on the Secteur and now have it as a winter/rain/gravel/emergency bike. Very smooth.


What tires are you running? I currently have 700x28 Gatorskins, and wanted to get something with a bit of tread to handle rain and gravel better.


----------



## NJBiker72

lakkdainen said:


> What tires are you running? I currently have 700x28 Gatorskins, and wanted to get something with a bit of tread to handle rain and gravel better.


Panacer Pasela TG. Tough but horrible rolling resistance. I was thinking of trying the gatorskins but don't feel like spending the $$.


----------



## blairellis

I weighed mine the other day and I was at around 21.5-22 lbs with Shimano pedals, saddle bag, computer and empty bottle cages. I ride a size 58cm as well.

Definitely not the lightest thing in the world. I think my next upgrade will be new lighter carbon areo wheels so I can try and decrease the rolling resistance some.


----------



## bballr4567

Mine was 19.5 lbs (58cm) with no bottle cages/accessories and speedplay pedals. Its a '11 Sport Compact. 

I put 28cc Pro4 Service Course on mine and its greatly improved the riding. Rain riding is no issue and havent felt scared yet. In fact, the stock tires with tread were scary as hell in the rain. Super greasy and slippery feeling.


----------



## bornonthefourth

I got a Roubaix SL3 in August and *love* it. It feels like it was custom made for me and I've put 1,300 miles on it so far.

I upgraded from a hybrid bike, which I kept to use as a commuter come spring. I plan to add fenders and rack/panniers to it. However, now that I've been riding my Roubaix, I've been thinking of selling the hybrid and buying a used Secteur to use for a commuter.

Do any of you use the Secteur for commuting or put fenders/rack on it?


----------



## shnipe

My 11 Sport Triple came in at 23.3lb in the XL (58). cx22 wheels.


----------



## blairellis

Not sure there are provisions for mounting fenders or racks on a Secteur. If there is and I'm not aware if it, let me know. I'd like to have one for my next 200 mile adventure. I hate lugging a backpack on those long trips. It's no fun.


----------



## skeeterfood

There are mounting holes for racks on at least the 2012 secteurs. I have a Topeak one one mine, though it did take some creativity to get around the rear brake. I used it with a matching trunk bag on RAGBRAI this summer.


----------



## Chrisct

I have a 2011 Secteur Elite compact. Tiagra drivetrain. 54. It is fantastic for the long distances. I added fulcrum racing 4 wheels and race tires, also added speed play pedals. Super smooth bike. I used it for a few sprint triathalons last year, as well as club rides and solo. I have ordered a 2012 Tarmac SL3 expert for next season. Just trying to make payments and hide said payments from the wife...


----------



## Justanislandboy

OP, why did you go with the Secteur vs the Roubaix? Was it a carbon vs alloy thing? Component? Price?


----------



## SilverStar07

I am not the OP but I will give you my reasons for going with the Secteur vs Roubaix. It was price and components, I wanted the SRAM Apex group and to stay under $1500.

SS-


----------



## skeeterfood

I'll second the SRAM Apex for under $1500 reason. Also, maybe I just haven't ridden a carbon fiber frame for long enough, but I didn't find the Secteur's aluminum frame any less comfortable. It is definitely heavier, but I'm not racing ... yet


----------



## Justanislandboy

SilverStar07 said:


> I am not the OP but I will give you my reasons for going with the Secteur vs Roubaix. It was price and components, I wanted the SRAM Apex group and to stay under $1500.
> 
> SS-


Which level Secteur did you end up with? 

Was just at my LBS Specialized dealer and they had a few good leftovers on either model. They even had a leftover 2011 Roubaix SL2 APEX Compact for $1400. I want to wait for tax return time, but that may be too good of a deal to pass up...


----------



## NJBiker72

Justanislandboy said:


> Which level Secteur did you end up with?
> 
> Was just at my LBS Specialized dealer and they had a few good leftovers on either model. They even had a leftover 2011 Roubaix SL2 APEX Compact for $1400. I want to wait for tax return time, but that may be too good of a deal to pass up...


It sounds too good.


----------



## Justanislandboy

NJBiker72 said:


> It sounds too good.


Sh*t....... :lol: You guys are going to talk me into financing this thing....


----------



## SilverStar07

Justanislandboy said:


> Which level Secteur did you end up with?
> 
> Was just at my LBS Specialized dealer and they had a few good leftovers on either model. They even had a leftover 2011 Roubaix SL2 APEX Compact for $1400. I want to wait for tax return time, but that may be too good of a deal to pass up...


I ended up with the Secteur Elite Apex for $1100. If the LBS had a Roubaix SL2 APEX for $1400 I may have jumped on it, I may not have. I have no problem with the Aluminum frame of the Secteur especially with the Carbon fork and Zerts inserts. I personally would look at which model has the components you want and which model has the color/look you like the best. Because if you don't like the bike you are less likely to get out and ride it. Even though I've ridden for 2 seasons I still get that same giddy feeling I got the day I brought it home every time I head out for a ride on it. Although $1400 for that Roubaix is a great deal.

Here is an updated pic of my Secteur with the upgrades I have made, which are listed in my signature. I did just order her a Christmas present though, a SRAM Red Crankset that won't be installed until after Christmas. When I get them installed I will take some pics.

SS-


----------



## salmansqadeer

Anyone have the 2013 Secteur Sport Compact (and can post a pic?) Im trying to judge how that blue looks in person, and unfortunately my LBS would have to order one if I wanted it (i.e. they dont have it in the shop for me to check out). Been looking everywhere but can't find a good user pic.

Thanks!


----------



## jleeasc

Justanislandboy said:


> Sh*t....... :lol: You guys are going to talk me into financing this thing....


Life is short. If you want it, buy it.


----------



## SilverStar07

As promised here are some updated pictures of my Secteur with her Christmas presents installed.

SS-


----------



## elisdad

salmansqadeer said:


> Anyone have the 2013 Secteur Sport Compact (and can post a pic?) Im trying to judge how that blue looks in person, and unfortunately my LBS would have to order one if I wanted it (i.e. they dont have it in the shop for me to check out). Been looking everywhere but can't find a good user pic.
> 
> Thanks!


I've got one on order and it should arrive soon. I'll be glad to post up some pictures once it arrives.


----------



## salmansqadeer

That would be super awesome! I did find one picture out there on the web: https://highergearchicago.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/2013-Specialized-Secteur-Sport-C2.jpg 


But I would absolutely love to see more - Im headed to my LBS for a full fitting today - lets see what I end up with after that


----------



## JimNasium

Does anyone have a review of the 2013 Secteur Sport Disc Compact? Strengths? Weaknesses? What components would you look to upgrade first?

I'm curious about the weight penalty I'd be taking for disc brakes. I'm not too worried about it, as I've made up my mind on getting disc brakes, but I'm curious.

It's mostly going to be used as a commuter (4.5 miles roundtrip), but I'd like to have the option to take it on some group rides.

Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## blairellis

My 2011 Secteur:


----------



## blairellis

SilverStar07 said:


> As promised here are some updated pictures of my Secteur with her Christmas presents installed.
> 
> SS-


How come mountain bike pedals on a road bike? Just curious, not hating. 

Did you upgrade the bottom bracket and crank? Is that the Christmas presents?


----------



## elisdad

blairellis said:


> How come mountain bike pedals on a road bike? Just curious, not hating.
> 
> Did you upgrade the bottom bracket and crank? Is that the Christmas presents?


I can't speak for the other guy, but I moved some eggbeaters over from a CX bike & use my mtn shoes on all my bikes.

BTW, here's a picture of my 2013 Secteur Sport.


----------



## SilverStar07

blairellis said:


> How come mountain bike pedals on a road bike? Just curious, not hating.
> 
> Did you upgrade the bottom bracket and crank? Is that the Christmas presents?


I moved the pedals over from a hardtail 29'er I had, (which by the way was my road bike before I got the Secteur) and like elisdad I use mt. shoes on all my bikes. Yes the cranks were a Christmas present from my wife, and I bought the Chris King BB.

SS-


----------



## blairellis

Did you notice a significant difference over the stock stuff when you swapped those new parts on?


----------



## SilverStar07

I did mainly because I was having problems with the stock Power Spline (ISIS) bottom bracket. It seamed like I was on a every 500-600 mile cycle, I was having to have it repacked because of noise from the bearings. I have only had a chance to ride it on the trainer so far (weather here is crap right now) and it does spin nice and smooth. I wasn't looking to get the Red Crankset initially but I got it for such a good price (well my wife did, I picked it out she paid for it). I was planning on getting a Rival Crankset but I was always planning on the Chris King BB. Once I get a chance to put some good miles on the set up I will do a follow up.

SS-


----------



## Accordict

Here is my Portland commuter
Cont Gatorskins no flats!!!
Alfine generator front hub, Mavic Open Pro Rim
Supernova E3 Front Light 
Easton Aero EA90 Rear for Fully Loaded Commuting
LBS "Reach Around Kit" with cut to fit SKS Chromoplastic Fenders
Thompson Elite Set-Back seat Post Bontrager Ti Saddle
Blackburn TRX-1 Ultamite Touring Rack (Best I've found that fits, non-tubus)
View attachment 281760

View attachment 281759
View attachment 281758


----------



## lakkdainen

Love that setup. How did you manage to mount the light? I have the same bike, same light, and ended up modifying a cable hanger headset spacer. Yours is lower and nicer though.


----------



## bballr4567

I've got right over 1k miles on my '11 Secteur and I've only changed the handlebar tape to lizard skin, brake pads and Michelin Pro4 service course tires. I'm thinking the bottom bracket might give me some trouble as it just started making some noise.


----------



## Accordict

Funny you should say that. I broke the mount it was on the day I took the pics. It is mounted to the "reach around" kit. If you look at the pic the fenders are held on to with a bracket mounted behind the brake bolt. It worked but wasn't rigid enough so it vibrated and eventually broke loose...My bending(aiming) probably didn't help either.
View attachment 281802

As for the BB Check and make sure its not running back out. Mine had at one point come loose while riding. Had to pit stop at LBS for an hour with borrowed tools to make it home. Luckily I was riding with someone who knew how to do it right away.
If you look down from seated you shouldn't see it.


----------

